# How long have you been LTTTC?



## Nightnurse

*My DF and I have been TTC a total of 10 yrs although i really didnt count,but we've been together 13yrs so about that time we dont live together so I think that has added more to this long wait. *


----------



## sheilarae07

25 months :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Two years and 8 months - not as long as many other ladies!


----------



## Lea1984

Hi Ladies 8 years...


----------



## BobDog

2 years 7/8 months... not as long as you though, but no one should ever go longer than 3 years, i really hope you get your miracle soon. :hugs:


----------



## Loopylass1977

7 years 11 months :( but i'm hoping 2days the day :) get my blood test result at dinner time! fingers crossed 4 a BFP :)


----------



## MariaF

OMG Loopylass - will have to check in here at dinner time to check your result. Fingers crossed :hugs:

AFM - 19 months in 2 weeks...Not long but feels like an eternity :nope: I know someone who started same time as me and is no pg with her 2nd....


----------



## Rowan75

2 years 

thats a long time night nurse bless you - fingers crossed this is your year x

fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## wannabmum

Hi girls :flower: Firstly sending you all :hugs: & hoping you get your :bfp: soon, Loopylass :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for today.


We have been TTC 6years 4 months. 

xxxx


----------



## KittyCat82

13 months-again, not that long compared to some but feels like forever-I have almost completely given up hope it will ever happen naturally now but retain hope it will happen somehow! x


----------



## Loopylass1977

MariaF said:


> OMG Loopylass - will have to check in here at dinner time to check your result. Fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 19 months in 2 weeks...Not long but feels like an eternity :nope: I know someone who started same time as me and is no pg with her 2nd....


THANKS :) just rang the docs and the results are not in yet:cry: i'm so stressed out! gotta ring back at 2.30pm! today is drrrraaaggggingggg LOL x


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw fingers crossed loopylass.

AFM - we have been trying 3 years next month.


----------



## MariaF

Loopylass1977 said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> OMG Loopylass - will have to check in here at dinner time to check your result. Fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 19 months in 2 weeks...Not long but feels like an eternity :nope: I know someone who started same time as me and is no pg with her 2nd....
> 
> 
> THANKS :) just rang the docs and the results are not in yet:cry: i'm so stressed out! gotta ring back at 2.30pm! today is drrrraaaggggingggg LOL xClick to expand...


Any news yet?


----------



## Minno

28 months for me :( Just had hsg - all clear, going on to clomid next month. Ov fine on my own but doc said we could try this to see if it makes any difference. REally praying it does.
Good luck Loopylass - hope you got your bfp. x


----------



## Amber3

I have been ttc for almost four years :cry:
I am now on my first cycle of femara and really really hope that it will work. The thought of carrying a baby to full term seems totally surreal by now but I know that there is still chance for me.
I wish you all all the best.
Amber


----------



## 678star-bex

28 months. never had a BFP ever. good luck to all the beautiful strong ladies going thru this. hard as it is each month i still believe that my time will come one day.


----------



## Minno

I second that! Good luck to us all. In a strange way its somewhat comforting to know there are others in the same boat (although I wish it was the bfp boat and not this one) xx


----------



## RachaelMac

were on our 19month!


----------



## Sophe

3 years ntnp and 1 year ttc... no BFP ever for me


----------



## schoolteacher

Just over 2 years now-never ever had a bfp! I cannot imagine this taking even another year let alone more than that! I think all LTTcer's are superstars!!!


----------



## Loopylass1977

:cry: Negitive blood results!! I was so sure :( 3 faint poistive!! sore boobies sickness even the doc was sure i was!! All i get is Chemical pregnancy!! twice i've been told this in the past 7 years! looks like IVF but i'm not sure this would work 4 us :cry: time 2 give up i think! xxx Thank u all for your support it means so much:hugs: xx


----------



## toch1402

Loopylass1977 said:


> :cry: Negitive blood results!! I was so sure :( 3 faint poistive!! sore boobies sickness even the doc was sure i was!! All i get is Chemical pregnancy!! twice i've been told this in the past 7 years! looks like IVF but i'm not sure this would work 4 us :cry: time 2 give up i think! xxx Thank u all for your support it means so much:hugs: xx

Hi Loopylass, I am so sorry :hugs: 



Wow ladies, I am in awe of your strength. My meager 11 months is a bit rubbish in comparison. Think I might be here for a while though.


----------



## Imaan

7 years here :( 

There is hope though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ghoRFlv0QI&feature=fvst


----------



## Aries28

13 months. It doesnt seem long compared to other ladies but it feels like an eternity!


----------



## Nightnurse

Loopylass1977 said:


> :cry: Negitive blood results!! I was so sure :( 3 faint poistive!! sore boobies sickness even the doc was sure i was!! All i get is Chemical pregnancy!! twice i've been told this in the past 7 years! looks like IVF but i'm not sure this would work 4 us :cry: time 2 give up i think! xxx Thank u all for your support it means so much:hugs: xx



Sorry to hear,If you got BFP's that must mean that something is up,can you take another one,heard of ladies who have gotten blood tests and got BFN's only to discover that there were indeed PG anything is possible,when is AF due?there is still hope :hugs:


----------



## Adoraza

We are on our 3rd month! and I feel so down in the dumps... Wishing us all a BFP soon! Think positive! :holly:


----------



## Adoraza

Loopylass1977 said:


> :cry: Negitive blood results!! I was so sure :( 3 faint poistive!! sore boobies sickness even the doc was sure i was!! All i get is Chemical pregnancy!! twice i've been told this in the past 7 years! looks like IVF but i'm not sure this would work 4 us :cry: time 2 give up i think! xxx Thank u all for your support it means so much:hugs: xx


The journey took 8 long years for my aunt and uncle until they had their first baby. I hope and pray things work out for you in the near future. Wishing you all the love and luck in the world! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Rowan75

ah sorry loopylass :hugs::hugs:

my folks took 2 years for me and then 10 years and clomid for my little sister and all my direct aunts and my grandma on that side had 6 year gaps in between children without using contraception - all my mams cousins tho went through MP in their 20s and early 30s and couldnt have chidlren so hopefully Im like the more direct line :) 

fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Rivetkitten

This is our 19th cycle. Not a really long time but you sorta loose hope as each cycle ends and you get another BFN...never even had a bfp. I take OPK's just to see what 2 lines looks like :rofl:


----------



## Rivetkitten

Loopylass1977 said:


> :cry: Negitive blood results!! I was so sure :( 3 faint poistive!! sore boobies sickness even the doc was sure i was!! All i get is Chemical pregnancy!! twice i've been told this in the past 7 years! looks like IVF but i'm not sure this would work 4 us :cry: time 2 give up i think! xxx Thank u all for your support it means so much:hugs: xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry Loopylass... :hugs: 

Why do you not think IVF will work?


----------



## Leila Fae

2 years and 7 months for us. Not even a sniff of a BFP. 

Baby dust to everyone! :flower:

xx


----------



## peanuts2008

Hey to all you lovely ladies sending loads of baby :dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you. :)
We have been TTC for 13months, had a month break and started all over again. We all will get a :bfp: soon


----------



## Nightnurse

Had some tests done and here are the results



Progersterone 11.4

LH 3.2

FSH 4.1

Ovulating Phase 1.5-5.5

Luteal Phase 2.6 -5.6

Estrogen 6.79



*He just said everything is ok
Anyone know if these number are really as good as he said?*


----------



## 1hopefull

nightnurse- hey hun. it depends on which CD you had the tests done (my first gyno did mine on the wrong days).:growlmad:


loopy- i am so sorry. :hugs: have you guys done IVF? in my support group there are three girls that are on IVF 4+, two are seeing Dr. Schoolcraft in Colorado (the US top dr). try not to give up hope completely (so easily said, and so hard to do). 


wow, my 19 cycles and coming up to 18 months next week seems like nothing compared to a lot of you but feels like an eternity to me. at least i have been lucky enough to have fallen pregnant, if even for a short time.:cloud9:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Good luck to all*


----------



## LaRockera

Nightnurse said:


> Had some tests done and here are the results
> 
> 
> 
> Progersterone 11.4
> 
> LH 3.2
> 
> FSH 4.1
> 
> Ovulating Phase 1.5-5.5
> 
> Luteal Phase 2.6 -5.6
> 
> Estrogen 6.79
> 
> 
> 
> *He just said everything is ok
> Anyone know if these number are really as good as he said?*

If you did your LH and FSH on cycle day 3 then yes, these are perfectly normal results. Can't help you about the estrogen because they didn't measure mine, saying 'there's really not a way to measure it' which is apparently not true (?). :growlmad:

As far as your progesterone is concerned, I guess they count it on ng? If so then I think it should be fine, although don't quote me on that because they did mine on nmols.

By the way I'm on my 11th cycle, not pregnant, having PMS from 5dpo as usual :growlmad:, plus, possible low progesterone (test showed 18nmol ie 5.6 ng) but going in a couple of days for a repeat. I hope you ladies don't mind me posting here. :flower:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey LaRockera of course we dont mind any kind of support is greatly appreciated,thanks for the info,i will keep looking into it but as best as I can see they are not bad numbers,if i get PG I will still be keeping an eye on them,*


----------



## LaRockera

Nightnurse said:


> *Hey LaRockera of course we dont mind any kind of support is greatly appreciated,thanks for the info,i will keep looking into it but as best as I can see they are not bad numbers,if i get PG I will still be keeping an eye on them,*

Thanks, hon. I know that 11 months is nothing compared to what other ladies have been through, I just feel that here people may be able to understand better how I feel as time passes and all I get is BFNs. 

Plus, I'm currently undergoing fertility tests and perhaps I can offer an opinion if needed? :shrug:

Your numbers indeed look good. Good luck, hon. May you soon be granted what you so desire! :flower:


----------



## Madgirl

Five years and two months. Good luck to all of us, nobody deserves this!


----------



## Nightnurse

Keep us updated ladies,lets see who the first BFP will be,oh how I hope that they are too many too count good luck
*
AFM I'm on day 3 of 100mg of clomid and day 5 of my cycle today..where are you all at?*


----------



## Madgirl

I'm on cd3 today!


----------



## 1hopefull

CD1!!! Yippee!:thumbup: Can't wait to start.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

10 years for me ! Baby :dust: to all !


----------



## Rowan75

CD8 for me


----------



## Mummy2Boo

We're on cycle 37 TTC #2, currently CD 13 (hoping for 28 day cycle again!). Had one suspected MC in June 2010 but that's as close as we got. Seeing ACU now and having repeat tests - SA for DH, CD3 bloods and TV US for me. I have endo, diagnosed Sept 2010 so we know there is something wrong but hoping we can deal with that. 

It took us 12 cycles to fall with our son, and two MC's in that time.


----------



## IrishGirl

5Years here.Still trucking along

Jesus Ruski~I taught i was long HUGS hun and baby dust to all xoxox


----------



## Nightnurse

Ruskiegirl said:


> 10 years for me ! Baby :dust: to all !

me too :hugs: didnt you have a journal?


----------



## FutureMommie

3 yrs 3 months for me! 

I'm currently 3dpiui, the last one before considering IVF.


----------



## tiffy0485

4 years 1 month..I have POCS and my DH has a very low sperm count...Stay opptimistic ladies, that is what we have at this point.


----------



## tiffy0485

tiffy0485 said:


> 4 years 1 month..I have POCS and my DH has a very low sperm count...Stay opptimistic ladies, that is what we have at this point.

PCOS, lol, not POCS


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nightnurse said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 10 years for me ! Baby :dust: to all !
> 
> me too :hugs: didnt you have a journal?Click to expand...

Yep you popped in it a few times its just in the ttc journals


----------



## lady blush

7 years now.......................seems like it will never happen...............diagnosed with pcos and partner has low sperm morphology.


----------



## Mrs_SomeDay

I am coming up on my 2nd year TTC. I am starting to get to the end of my rope. I really admire the ladies that have been doing this much longer!


----------



## Nightnurse

Welcome,where is everyone in their journey?

*I am now waiting on O*


----------



## Nightnurse

Ruskiegirl said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 10 years for me ! Baby :dust: to all !
> 
> me too :hugs: didnt you have a journal?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you popped in it a few times its just in the ttc journalsClick to expand...

Ok,though so,I formatted my compoter and lost some of the journals i had book marked,will look for it again


----------



## nina112577

8 YEARS FINALLY BEFOR THE YEAR ENDED GOT MY :bfp:


----------



## sarah1989

A few weeks shy of Three Years :(
Best of luck ladies!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)Just waiting to O here then next cycle we do our 2nd Injects~trigger~IUI 
Baby Dust xoxoxoxox


----------



## ickle pand

Over 3 and a half years here. I have PCOS and endometriosis so my consultant has now put us on the waiting list for IVF, but we're hoping for a miracle to happen before then.


----------



## Nightnurse

nina112577 said:


> 8 YEARS FINALLY BEFOR THE YEAR ENDED GOT MY :bfp:

*Hi congrats on your BFP ,hope you can stick around and offer us some moral support,so would you mind sharing your success story with us?*:flower:


----------



## Red sox gal

Loopy, I'm so sorry. Big hugs.
TTC #2 for me, first for OH. Our measly 13 months seems like nothing compared to so many of your journeys. I'm sure my endo is the only real reason we continue to get BFN's.


----------



## Blondie87

About 3.5 years, Not always taking meds, or ovulating every cycle, but _never_ preventing.
In that 3.5 years, we have had about 9 medicated cycles, and 12 ovulating cycles total and 1 miscarriage at 10 weeks in May 08. After about 1.5 years of not using meds cuz we didn't have insurance, we are finally starting meds again! Hopefully we won't make it to 4 years TTC.


----------



## Nightnurse

:flower::dust: all :hugs:


----------



## ZekeyMylo2010

19 months


----------



## ZekeyMylo2010

Rivetkitten said:


> This is our 19th cycle. Not a really long time but you sorta loose hope as each cycle ends and you get another BFN...never even had a bfp. I take OPK's just to see what 2 lines looks like :rofl:

aww bless.. but yeah i know how you are feeling, im on my 19 cycle now so if you ever need a buddie let us know.


----------



## ponyparade

TTC 18 months...


----------



## Sumaspikey

This is my 15th cycle, been trying to conceive since April last year. I really hope it doesn't take much longer; driving me crazy already!

Babydust to you all xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

24 months.


----------



## mummyto3

were were ttc for just under 3 years had 2 mc in that tiem and now im 19 weeks along so just to say girlies it cn happen and i now what it feels like every month wjeu get get a bfn breaks yr heart and u feel like have just wasted a whole month :~(


----------



## Nightnurse

*what is everyone up to now,AF just finished now I wait on O*


----------



## nixy9

Hi there ive bn tryn for 18months now cant imgine how i wil feel in another 18months. Have to go bk to dundee fertility clinic in 5 months time if i aint got my bfp. Anyone else on here using dundee clinic.


----------



## Rurin

hiya... newbie who's been silently hanging around nervously coming out...
I'm on cycle 13.... just doing the round of tests at the mo. Doc thinks my tubes might be knackered as I had a really bad burst appendix when I was a teenager... Got our first FS appointment on the 10th May and then I need to sort out an HSG. 
So kind of waiting and struggling with all the 'what ifs' that go round my brain.
But you women are awesome.... I have been so encouraged and inspired by these threads over the last few months.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We've been TTC since Aug 2006. So...a little over 4.5 years.


----------



## princess_1991

weve been trying 2 nd a half years,

honestly if it wasnt for my husband, our wedding day, our family, our hope
this would have been the worst 2 and a half years of my life xx


----------



## spidergirl

Hi have been trying for 3 years xx


----------



## 12yrsttc

12 years officially with my DH but was in a LTR for 6 years and 'trying' before getting married - so 18 years........


----------



## KittyCat82

Rurin said:


> hiya... newbie who's been silently hanging around nervously coming out...
> I'm on cycle 13.... just doing the round of tests at the mo. Doc thinks my tubes might be knackered as I had a really bad burst appendix when I was a teenager... Got our first FS appointment on the 10th May and then I need to sort out an HSG.
> So kind of waiting and struggling with all the 'what ifs' that go round my brain.
> But you women are awesome.... I have been so encouraged and inspired by these threads over the last few months.

Hi Hun

I had burst appendix when 13-had peretonitis (or however its spelt) and went into a coma-all very dramatic! However, my tubes are pefectly clear and I did get pregnant when I was 17 so try not to worry too much about this. x


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all thinking about you and wondering have anyone had any success as yet? If not,what are the plans for a wonderful BFP?????*


----------



## MariaF

Not from me yet - so onto month 21. But at least we have been referred for NHS fertility treatment and as we've had all else done privately it's now 2 free IUIs and 1 free IVF.

Have our first appntm in a month :thumbup:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## Chris77

It's almost 3 years now for us. :dohh:


----------



## dreamqueen

13 years for us :cry:

hey Victoria....even if you do have blocked tubes, hsg might sort it! If not honey theres always ivf...dont ever give up hope :hugs:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

aww Victoria :hugs: i replied to your post in limbo land thread. We have alot in common :winkwink: and i stay in Glasgow too. Im desperate for bfp and if ivf is the only way for me i will go for it. I dont think i can ever get rid of thid maternal desire! But i understand ur choice not too. Fxd the hsg does the trick xx


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

had to :rofl: at the zimmer comment! Im attending the southern general hospital and after hycosy will get referral to the assisted conception clinic at the royal. I was told wether blockd tubes or not i will be reffered for ivf cos ive been trying so long! Im just hoping like mad that as you say...a spring clean of the tubes does the trick! I cant understand what else it could be. If your going to go private may i suggest that you get a hycosy instead of hsg. The hycosy is better cos u get results there and then and u and ur partner can see your ovaries womb and tubes on the screen while they do the test! Also the hsg cant examine the ovaries. Not sure of the difference in price but my fs said it was roughly 300! Ur day 21s came back fine so you must be ovulating. Do you know what cycle day u ov on? How longs ur cycle? Did u say 28 days? What cd u on now? Xx


----------



## dreamqueen

also do u have a copy of ur partners sperm analysis? Do u have the count and morpholoy?


----------



## cmichelle

We have been trying off and on for about 5 years now. This month will be our 3rd try with the Clomid. If we are a Clomid Failure after the 200 mg dose then I believe we are finished. Our insurance has lousy infertility coverage and IVF is very costly. My ovaries don't seem to respond well to the stimulation drugs and IUI would be difficult because of that. We have one dd who is 8 years old.


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, just plucking up the courage to start posting! My OH and I have been trying for just shy of 3 years now - 2 years and 10 months to be exact. Not so much as a late period yet. :nope:

All tests have come back clear for me and OH and had my HSG the other week so hoping that has helped flush everything out and cleared the way for :spermy:

I'm now in my dreaded 2WW and if I don't get lucky this cycle then I will be taking the Clomid that I was prescribed this week. At the moment I've just been given 50mg for the next 3 months although looking on here this seems like a reasonably low dose??

FX and Babydust for all xxx


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## welshgem

Thanks Victoria,

Fingers crossed everything the tubes have been cleared. There was no blockages anyway so hopefully they're extra clear. I'm under the dreaded 'unexplained infertility' bracket so it's so hard pinpointing what I need to do to get PG! :dohh:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

welshgem and michelle big :hug: to you both! You have came to the right place for support and advice, the girls on here are so nice and really know their stuff! 

victoria....i never found out what caused the mc. Think it was just one of those things though ive heard that a mc can be the cause of blocked tubes. Thats what im hoping anyway....so that the hycosy will dust them out and give them a good oiling lol. Ive had my bloods come back as 'normal' too. Dhs sa's normal...everythingbloody normal. We should have a brood of 10 by now! 

We definately thought that dhs sperm must be the problem. We tried to get pregnant just after id had my mc (to my ex) for 2 whole years we tried and tried. I went to my drs and they did a day 14 blood back then. Not sure what it checked but it came back normal! The next step was supposed to be dh getting an sa done but could i get him to go? Could i heck! Talk about male bloody pride! Think he was too scared of what it would say!so deep down i resented the fact he wouldnt find out! I was desperate to find the truth! I tried to convince myself i didnt really want a :baby: anyway! Told myself i was tooo young and should enjoy life...kids only ruin your life right? But i had such a deep desire to be a mum...i ended up buying a horse! Told myself i wanted to enjoy that....didnt need kids! Over the years i added to my furbaby family and now have 2 horses, a dog and 4 cats! Well...i needed something to mother! My :sex: life went downhill, it kind of felt pointless...i mean... :sex: was to make babies and i couldnt get pregnant so doing it felt fraudulent if that makes any sense! Lol so only dtd about 2 or 3 times a month if dh was lucky! Some months we could go without doing it at all!

A couple of years ago i went into boots and they had a male fertilty test where u could check the sperm at home! I was super excited and bought it! Took it home and had to give dh sexual favours (that are usually reserved for birthdays and when im after something hehe) in order for him to give me a specimen for the test! Imagine our :shock: when it said normal! Think hubby was super relieved but it got me thinking that there must be something wrong with me! After all these years of us thinking his swimmers where usueless! Now i was scared, but didnt know what to do next. 

Well...about 18months or so ago i went to a fortune teller and she asked me if i was pregnant! I said...no..no way! She said are you sure??? I said yip...no bfp for me! She asked if i was really sure cos shes usually always right! I explained my ttc 10yrs! And she said she could defo see me with a baby! I went home and started thinking...i was near the end of my cycle....what if she was right? :yipee: i started googling pregnancy symptoms and got soooo excitied! I had sore boobies! Wow...maybe i WAS pregnant! Rushed out and bought tests....bfn! Damn....maybe the test was wrong? I discoved ttc sites and realsied how little i really knew about ttc! I thought that the egg got released and after that you had a week or so to catch it before your period and thats how u got pregnant! Anyway af came...i wasnt pregnant but after everything i learnt from the ttc sites it got me thinking that maybe...just maybe i had been :sex: at the wrong times!! It gave me sooo much hope! I became a bit of a ttc expert lol...temping (the only way other than blood to confirm ov) opks (tho they detect the lh surge they dont confirm ov) examining cm (which was something i was totally oblivious to) i used preseed, concieve plus....softcups! You name it...we tried it! But month after month that damn :witch: flew in :cry: i went back to my drs they did cd21 bloods....normal. Dh went to his dr for official sa....normal. I got reffered to fs back in october...another cd21...normal....another sa...normal. Bloody NORMAL! Now im just waiting for the hycosy in June! Im on cd24 just now (i think) ive been taking a sleep hormone called melatonin(there was been studies to say it improves egg quality and fertility) well anythings worth a shot right? I have a friend who was ttc 20 months with 60 day cycles...she took it and bam...bfp first time after taking it! So it gives me a little hope this month.

If hycosy comes back normal then im 'unexpalined'. But that doesnt mean nothing wrong. Sometimes they cant tell whats wrong till they start ivf. It can be that the outer shell of the egg is too hard for the sperm to penetrate or the sperm arent up to the job despite normal sa's. They say that most unexplained cases will concieve naturally within 6 or 7 years! Quite often they will give chlomid as it increased quantity and quality of eggs therefor more chances every cycle! And lots of ladies with unexplained infertility on here have gotten bfps with it! I have even considered buying it on the net without prescription cos dont think my doctor will prescribe it for me. I will do ivf if i have to but really want to give natural a chance too. I will need to lose quite a bit of weight for ivf so whilst waiting i really think i will give chlomid a shot. Think they start at 50mg to see how it goes then they up it but think i would go straight for the 100mg...seems like thats the most successful from what ive seen!

So...all in all ive been a crazy ttc mad woman.....with one dream. I cant and wont give up the dream. I need to hold my baby in my arms to be complete. I wish each and every one of you a lovely :baby: and i know that one day...we will all be mums! And i hope we can be friends and support each other on our journeys to motherhood! :hugs:


----------



## no_regrets_91

dreamqueen said:


> welshgem and michelle big :hug: to you both! You have came to the right place for support and advice, the girls on here are so nice and really know their stuff!
> 
> victoria....i never found out what caused the mc. Think it was just one of those things though ive heard that a mc can be the cause of blocked tubes. Thats what im hoping anyway....so that the hycosy will dust them out and give them a good oiling lol. Ive had my bloods come back as 'normal' too. Dhs sa's normal...everythingbloody normal. We should have a brood of 10 by now!
> 
> We definately thought that dhs sperm must be the problem. We tried to get pregnant just after id had my mc (to my ex) for 2 whole years we tried and tried. I went to my drs and they did a day 14 blood back then. Not sure what it checked but it came back normal! The next step was supposed to be dh getting an sa done but could i get him to go? Could i heck! Talk about male bloody pride! Think he was too scared of what it would say!so deep down i resented the fact he wouldnt find out! I was desperate to find the truth! I tried to convince myself i didnt really want a :baby: anyway! Told myself i was tooo young and should enjoy life...kids only ruin your life right? But i had such a deep desire to be a mum...i ended up buying a horse! Told myself i wanted to enjoy that....didnt need kids! Over the years i added to my furbaby family and now have 2 horses, a dog and 4 cats! Well...i needed something to mother! My :sex: life went downhill, it kind of felt pointless...i mean... :sex: was to make babies and i couldnt get pregnant so doing it felt fraudulent if that makes any sense! Lol so only dtd about 2 or 3 times a month if dh was lucky! Some months we could go without doing it at all!
> 
> A couple of years ago i went into boots and they had a male fertilty test where u could check the sperm at home! I was super excited and bought it! Took it home and had to give dh sexual favours (that are usually reserved for birthdays and when im after something hehe) in order for him to give me a specimen for the test! Imagine our :shock: when it said normal! Think hubby was super relieved but it got me thinking that there must be something wrong with me! After all these years of us thinking his swimmers where usueless! Now i was scared, but didnt know what to do next.
> 
> Well...about 18months or so ago i went to a fortune teller and she asked me if i was pregnant! I said...no..no way! She said are you sure??? I said yip...no bfp for me! She asked if i was really sure cos shes usually always right! I explained my ttc 10yrs! And she said she could defo see me with a baby! I went home and started thinking...i was near the end of my cycle....what if she was right? :yipee: i started googling pregnancy symptoms and got soooo excitied! I had sore boobies! Wow...maybe i WAS pregnant! Rushed out and bought tests....bfn! Damn....maybe the test was wrong? I discoved ttc sites and realsied how little i really knew about ttc! I thought that the egg got released and after that you had a week or so to catch it before your period and thats how u got pregnant! Anyway af came...i wasnt pregnant but after everything i learnt from the ttc sites it got me thinking that maybe...just maybe i had been :sex: at the wrong times!! It gave me sooo much hope! I became a bit of a ttc expert lol...temping (the only way other than blood to confirm ov) opks (tho they detect the lh surge they dont confirm ov) examining cm (which was something i was totally oblivious to) i used preseed, concieve plus....softcups! You name it...we tried it! But month after month that damn :witch: flew in :cry: i went back to my drs they did cd21 bloods....normal. Dh went to his dr for official sa....normal. I got reffered to fs back in october...another cd21...normal....another sa...normal. Bloody NORMAL! Now im just waiting for the hycosy in June! Im on cd24 just now (i think) ive been taking a sleep hormone called melatonin(there was been studies to say it improves egg quality and fertility) well anythings worth a shot right? I have a friend who was ttc 20 months with 60 day cycles...she took it and bam...bfp first time after taking it! So it gives me a little hope this month.
> 
> If hycosy comes back normal then im 'unexpalined'. But that doesnt mean nothing wrong. Sometimes they cant tell whats wrong till they start ivf. It can be that the outer shell of the egg is too hard for the sperm to penetrate or the sperm arent up to the job despite normal sa's. They say that most unexplained cases will concieve naturally within 6 or 7 years! Quite often they will give chlomid as it increased quantity and quality of eggs therefor more chances every cycle! And lots of ladies with unexplained infertility on here have gotten bfps with it! I have even considered buying it on the net without prescription cos dont think my doctor will prescribe it for me. I will do ivf if i have to but really want to give natural a chance too. I will need to lose quite a bit of weight for ivf so whilst waiting i really think i will give chlomid a shot. Think they start at 50mg to see how it goes then they up it but think i would go straight for the 100mg...seems like thats the most successful from what ive seen!
> 
> So...all in all ive been a crazy ttc mad woman.....with one dream. I cant and wont give up the dream. I need to hold my baby in my arms to be complete. I wish each and every one of you a lovely :baby: and i know that one day...we will all be mums! And i hope we can be friends and support each other on our journeys to motherhood! :hugs:

i really dont recommend getting clomid on the internet. i will be prescribed clomid after my thyroid tests come back normal if they come back normal(then i have to wait till they get it normal). but i have pcos and dont ovulate. 

clomid can hyperstimulate the overies they can become swollen and twisted you can also have multiple follicals mature and get pregnant with SEVERAL babies not just 3 or 4 but possibly more. 
when my doc finally gives me the clomid i have to have an ultrasound right around ovulation to check to make sure everything is ok.

i have also considered getting it off the internet but after reading up on possible side effects i really don't think it is worth it.
it doesn't hurt to at least ask your doctor.


----------



## welshgem

Hi Victoria, no I've not heard of vitex. I'll have to google it. I'm a bit concerned about taking too many things at the same time just in case they 'cancel each other out' if you know what I mean? I've noticed that I don't seem to get any EWCM so I'm taking EPO up to ov and Flaxseed Oil thereafter. Not noticed any difference so far though. 
x


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## cmichelle

VictoriaE said:


> Hey welshgem & cmichelle :hugs:
> 
> Welshgem lets hope the HSG has flushed your tubes and this is your month, fingers crossed eh!! As for the clomid, i havent been on this site long but that seems like the normal dose to start off with then it seems to gradually get put up.
> 
> Cmichelle...where do you live...wont you get a free ivf try? The cost of fertility treatment is appallying...its seen more of as a money making scheme than actually helping people in need :nope:

I live in the US in Virginia. It is $30,000 for 3 rounds where we are. Our insurance does not cover an IUI or any drugs involved with the infertility process (though they do cover penile implants for erectile disfunction :growlmad: what sense does that make?). Also, after an IUI is tried, they cover nothing ever again. So an IUI is a last resort for us. I completely agree that it is a money making scheme.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

2 years in july :(


----------



## dreamqueen

thanks no regrets, that sure has made me think twice! Scary! :shock:
michelle...what tests have u had done (sorry my memory sucks) thats terrible 30,000!

Victoria! :hugs: omg....i cant believe how similar we are! We are even the same age! Tho i will be 31 next week! Eek. Scary how quick time goes by! Cant believe ive found someone in the exact same position who lives only a few miles away! It really does give a little comfort to know that we are going through the same thing! How grea would it be to get bfps together! Im exactly the same as u have described ur 4 week cycle, depressed with 'that stain on ur niknacs' :haha: then after a week full of hope and optimism, then 2 weeks of tender hooks! 
I havent looked into vitex though ive heard of it...(be sure that i will be googling it like crazy after i write this)

anything that gives hope is worth a try! Yip....put the hycosy on ur credit card! No better investment than that! I have high hopes for both of us, and though it sounds cheesy... :blush: im so glad we have found each other...maybe its destiny for us to go through this whole journey together :hugs:

welshgem....was it urself thats on the chlomid? (sorry if im mistaken)
have u tried preseed or concieve plus to compensate for the lack of ewcm? There are many success stories from it!


----------



## BearsMummy

Hey Ladies,

Ive been TTC for 9 Years, 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 4 Days......

Not that I'm counting :rofl:

Best of Luck To You All
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dreamqueen

welcome bearsmummy :flower:
tell us your story....what tests have u had?


----------



## dizzyshell

dream queen 

omg you poor thing hun i was getting watery eyes reading your story 

ive been ttc 16months nothing


----------



## BearsMummy

dreamqueen said:


> welcome bearsmummy :flower:
> tell us your story....what tests have u had?

Hi, my story is very long!! My journal is in my siggy, if anyone has a spare afternoon! :winkwink:

I have an 11 year old son, and I had MMC @5 weeks in April 2009

But long story short - I have endometriosis, and have had god knows how many laparoscopies to treat it under a butcher gynaecologist, he never once checked my tubes etc and basically wouldnt listen to me about my infertility, so I was refered to another gynae last year, and for the first time ever, someone actually listened and done some tests!! :happydance: all the usual blood tests, day 21 progesterone etc, OH :spermy:, HSG, I do OPK's, chart etc, and there is NO REASON why I'm not getting pregnant :wacko:

I get told the usual, and I'm sure your all familiar with 'your trying too hard' :shrug:

So just waiting on a referal back to FS, she did discuss clomid as my cycles are irregular, but because i'm only 4'9" the possibility of a multiple pregnancy is a risk to myself and babies, so I don't know where we go from here?? :shrug:

:hug:


----------



## dreamqueen

aww dizzy :hugs: thankyou.
What tests have you had done? Are you temping etc? Its so hard isnt it when af comes every month. Its hard to keep positive. Hope u get bfp real soon xx


----------



## dreamqueen

aww bearsmummy :hugs: you have sure been through the mill too huni! How heartbreaking! I hope u get your answers sweetie xx


----------



## BearsMummy

dramaqueen, i'm just reading your journal now, bless you, when is your HSG booked for?

I have been prescribed melatonin before for sleep problems, but i've never heard of it being an aid to TTC, I better start doing my homework!! Thanks for that, it's amazing the tips you pick up on BNB!!!


----------



## dreamqueen

dramaqueen :haha: :rofl: that new name suits me!

Id never even heard of melatonin before, but my friend who is from u.s had done her research (she is into natural in a big way) she posted a couple of studies that proved it helped get bfps! By increasing the quality of the egg. (i dont know if thats my problem but sure worth a try) and if it dont work, at least i get a good sleep. She had problems ovulating and because she didnt ovulate till day 45 or so she felt the egg would be useless. One cycle using melatonin and bam bfp....so makes u think!

I have high hopes you will get your bfp. And am glad you found a gyno that would listen! Whens ur fs appointment? X


----------



## BearsMummy

OMG, I am so sorry, I was using my phone, which decides to write whatever word it choses and trying to make chocolate mousse at the same time, so I was'nt concentrating!! (I think I did deserve a treat, until I started insulting people on BNB)!!!

I am really sorry, please do insult me back!! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## dreamqueen

oh no bearsmummy dont be silly! i know it was a mistake, but loved the new name, should have called myself that! Haha

ooh chocolate mouse! Yummy.....send some my way! Now thats what u call multi tasking :thumbup:


----------



## FFANDALONE

5 very long years and I don't think it will ever happen, so sad I feel like I'm broken


----------



## dreamqueen

hey ffandalone :hug:

so sorry you have been trying so long :cry:
what tests have u had done? Do u ovulate?


----------



## BearsMummy

dreamqueen said:


> oh no bearsmummy dont be silly! i know it was a mistake, but loved the new name, should have called myself that! Haha
> 
> ooh chocolate mouse! Yummy.....send some my way! Now thats what u call multi tasking :thumbup:

I'm obviously not that good at multi-tasking! :blush: :dohh:

Thank you for being so understanding!! :hugs:

If I could send you some I would as a very big SORRY :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## welshgem

dreamqueen said:


> welshgem....was it urself thats on the chlomid? (sorry if im mistaken)
> have u tried preseed or concieve plus to compensate for the lack of ewcm? There are many success stories from it!

Yes, well not yet, but if my BFP doesn't come this cycle then I'll be on it. I've already got the box of tablets sitting there so in one way, I won't be as bummed if I get a BFN next as at least I know I'm equipped for the next step! I have read about them and I plan to pick conceive plus up from Boots next time I'm in town as I heard Clomid can dry you up even more!


----------



## no_regrets_91

dreamqueen said:


> dramaqueen :haha: :rofl: that new name suits me!
> 
> Id never even heard of melatonin before, but my friend who is from u.s had done her research (she is into natural in a big way) she posted a couple of studies that proved it helped get bfps! By increasing the quality of the egg. (i dont know if thats my problem but sure worth a try) and if it dont work, at least i get a good sleep. She had problems ovulating and because she didnt ovulate till day 45 or so she felt the egg would be useless. One cycle using melatonin and bam bfp....so makes u think!
> 
> I have high hopes you will get your bfp. And am glad you found a gyno that would listen! Whens ur fs appointment? X

i was on melatonin to help me sleep. it worked for that, didn't do anything for me ttc, but don't over do it on the dosing I started getting heart papitations with 15mg a night so i had to stop taking it :(


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Victoria (my soulmate) :haha:
aww i would have snatched the baby and ran as fast as i could! :rofl: luckily no babies in my family or i would be tempted :winkwink: but i do stare at babies in the supermarket...the park...anywhere really. They stare back at me....im sure they know my secret! Hehe. 
You cant buy melatonin in the uk without a prescription but i managed to find it on ebay! Will send u my supply if it works lol. Ooh high hopes!
Ooh of course u gotta have a vice hun...and sometimes a vodka (or half a bottle) does the trick!
Where u going on holiday? Ive heard alot of girls falling pg whilst away! But hopefully u will be pregnant already by then!

Noregrets, the melatonin is just 3mg, thats what they used in the studies, so fxd. Might not work for everyone but theres hope i may be one of the very few :winkwink:

welshgem....hope this is ur lucky cycle! (then u can send the chlomid my way) just kiddin. But yeh ive heard of it dryin u up so concieve plus should do the trick!

I really am glad that i can share my ttc sagas with you ladies....we can all be crazy together :hugs:


----------



## dreamqueen

bearsmummy...honestly, no need to feel bad or apologise. I actually have a sense of humour :rofl: 
hope the mousse was nice! And made from scratch? Wow


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Victorria :wave:
it could be youuu :haha: wow, u make me laugh girl! Ooh Turkey...just what u need! Sun....sea...and sssssss sstrawberries? :confused: do u get them over there?

Nah no holidays planned for me unfortunately. Havent been abroad since i was 10! And the furthest me and dh have been is blackpool and havent been there for a few years either! Want to try and get away for a few days at least this year...even if its Blackpool or Alton Towers. Also want to go camping.....never done it before but quite fancy it. Will see how this year pans out and if no bfp on the horison then i think i will book up for Dominican Republic next year....think i really need a proper break away, but its hard when all your money goes on horses lol. (also gives me time to diet and be fit to be seen in a bikini) :haha:

so....have you called the nuffield yet? You gotta book ur appointment babe xx


----------



## dizzyshell

imoff to turkey marmaris on june 12th woop woop 

however the ttc and get bfp over there , doesnt happen for me either been away 5x and nothing grrrrrrr.

My plan is now to throw CBFM and not do it and sling opks this cycle see what happens.Proberly NOT alot thoe lol 
Same old ,differen day attitude for me lately !!

This proberly TMI so apologise now - Inormally get AF for 4 days 1stn 2nd day always heavy .But this cycle im on day 4 or 5 and its like day 1 and 2and im getting scared.
I also got AF week early and imstarting to think chemical pregnancy as ive never had so much flow its black and clumps also red turns toilet red aswell sorry girls.

So im feeling low atmoment.

Alsoas for tests ive had , are 
ultra sound-all good
bloods-all good
dye test-all good
SE-all good
womb checked-all good 

so wtf is happing so annoying ladies xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hey dizzy :hugs:
do you know when you ovd this cycle babe?
How long is your lutual phase?

Hope its not a chemical sweetie (but if it is, it gives hope that pregnancy is possible!)

i think tossing the cbfm is a great idea! It can add to the whole ttc stress! Try bding every 2nd day and not counting the days. My fs says every 2nd day is best!

So you are 'unexplained' apparently thats the best diagnosis you can get to have the highest chance of falling pregnant naturally....so although its frustrating....its also promising :hug:

and as for tmi....nothing is tmi for me! Trust me! :hug:

dont be too down huni.... We will always be here if u need to rant x


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

haha Victoria.....under the stars and all that jazz. Sounds like my cup of tea! Would be nice to be at 1 with nature! :haha: 
ooh a wee gym bunny! I envy u! Im a size 18 the now. Yip....the size of a house with an appetite to match! Am going to join the gym tho! Think ive been comfort eating for far too long! Did get down to a size 12 before starting to 'properly' ttc 2yrs ago but all those afs = giant bar of galaxy + no exercise =fat as feck lol. 

Yes i know what u mean about horses being 'spiritaul animals' and dont think ur mad. Theyre names are Buddie and Storm. storm is just a baby...he will be 2 in August. Dont even ride at the moment (weight related) like everything else! Lol. Sometimes think of giving it all though, as have to make alot of sacrifies...financial AND time!

I reckon if your going privtae you will get an appointment in a matter of days! I really do! Does the royal do private too? Im sure they do. I would try everywhere if i was u and get first appointment available! They say betst time to get it done is before ovulation....then u can still ttc that month with a great chance!

I read a bit bout vitex...think its more for making u ovulate. And ive heard it can make ur cycles a little crazy if they are normal already! :wacko: just wanted to add that incase it can make things worse rather than better.

Whateve we have wrong with us chick, i think is the exact same thing....and i also think that we will get pregnant at same time too! Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## dreamqueen

oh...and i keep the horses at a private yard. Costs me 50 a week for their stabling but thats just the start. Theres insurance, feed, bedding, shoes! (shoes are 67 every 8weeks) i dont evenspend that much on myself! Lol x


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

hey victoria....u and ur quotes! :haha:

yip, i double checked incase i was spouting verbal diarroheah (sp?) the Royal does do private treatment too :winkwink: 

yes its very exciting and a little scary at the same time that the answer to all these years of longing and heartache is just round the corner! :yipee:

ooh....white bits near rasperry ripples! I wudve been putting that down to pg symptoms! Lol. But seriously, thats great the vitex is helping you! I didnt know about prolactin levels. Theres just sooo much to this whole ttc business isnt there?

I was diagnosed years ago with bacterial vaginosis and given antibiotics for it. But it never really totally went aeay so i thought that what i had was normal :blush: but went back to doctors before xmas and got tested again and i still had it! So even more antibiotics....but its still not away completely. Its an imbalance in bacteria which can make way for an unpleasand odour at times! 

Well....id read up bout it and aparantly it can cause pelvic inflammatory disease which inturn can cause infertility! Havent had any pid symptoms though and my doctor said that was pretty rare so im hoping its not that because that damage is usally irreversible!

Just hoping that my tubes are indeed just needng the cobwebs blown off them! All i do is worry and think what if its this and what if its that......at least i will have answers soon. Thats the main thing! Its the whole being in limbo i cant stand! If i will never be a mother just tell me NOW so i can turn the spare room into a damn stable or cattery or something! :rofl:

hmmmnnn.....please please please let us be one of the lucky ladies whos bfp comes after the fallopian spring clean! Xx


----------



## dizzyshell

dreamqueen said:


> hey dizzy :hugs:
> do you know when you ovd this cycle babe?
> How long is your lutual phase?
> 
> Hope its not a chemical sweetie (but if it is, it gives hope that pregnancy is possible!)
> 
> i think tossing the cbfm is a great idea! It can add to the whole ttc stress! Try bding every 2nd day and not counting the days. My fs says every 2nd day is best!
> 
> So you are 'unexplained' apparently thats the best diagnosis you can get to have the highest chance of falling pregnant naturally....so although its frustrating....its also promising :hug:
> 
> and as for tmi....nothing is tmi for me! Trust me! :hug:
> 
> dont be too down huni.... We will always be here if u need to rant x


hi babe thankyou for your reply , sorry was a late reply i forgot id posted lol

well today is cd8 i usually ovulate around cd11 or 12 but normally for me AF is 4-5days but she's still here only slightly but never has her this long.
so now im wondering if i'll ovulate later :dohh:

I havent anymore cbfm sticks and im glad , it doesnt help anyway that machine , telling me everything i already know so why waste money.

Ive however got some cheapy opks as i reckon this cycle will be different as i have been bleeding for 8long days:growlmad:


I think you've done really well with everything you told us about 
your deffo a strong person and i greatly admire you for that.

i so hope you get bfp asap , my friend on another forum had been ttc for 3 years and she actually had a cycle off not worrying about bd for once
then her o/h asked where her period was and she worked itout she was 10days late , she had no symptoms what so ever ,did test and BFP .
I said to her , how the fxxk do you miss 10days she said she would of thought that herself previous cycles but she got busy and forgot about ttc.If thoughts popped up in her head she'd forget them.


Its horrible sometimes on the normal ttc forum as people keep posting they been ttc 1 months etc and they getting stressed and i think look at us lot over long term ttc !!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

dreamqueen said:


> hey victoria....u and ur quotes! :haha:
> 
> yip, i double checked incase i was spouting verbal diarroheah (sp?) the Royal does do private treatment too :winkwink:
> 
> yes its very exciting and a little scary at the same time that the answer to all these years of longing and heartache is just round the corner! :yipee:
> 
> ooh....white bits near rasperry ripples! I wudve been putting that down to pg symptoms! Lol. But seriously, thats great the vitex is helping you! I didnt know about prolactin levels. Theres just sooo much to this whole ttc business isnt there?
> 
> I was diagnosed years ago with bacterial vaginosis and given antibiotics for it. But it never really totally went aeay so i thought that what i had was normal :blush: but went back to doctors before xmas and got tested again and i still had it! So even more antibiotics....but its still not away completely. Its an imbalance in bacteria which can make way for an unpleasand odour at times!
> 
> Well....id read up bout it and aparantly it can cause pelvic inflammatory disease which inturn can cause infertility! Havent had any pid symptoms though and my doctor said that was pretty rare so im hoping its not that because that damage is usally irreversible!
> 
> Just hoping that my tubes are indeed just needng the cobwebs blown off them! All i do is worry and think what if its this and what if its that......at least i will have answers soon. Thats the main thing! Its the whole being in limbo i cant stand! If i will never be a mother just tell me NOW so i can turn the spare room into a damn stable or cattery or something! :rofl:
> 
> hmmmnnn.....please please please let us be one of the lucky ladies whos bfp comes after the fallopian spring clean! Xx



heyagain babe just read this and thought OMG :cry:


Ive suffered with BV -bacterial vaginosis NOW for 18months.

It started when i met my o/h ,i went to sexual health clinic has tbh my o/h had got something and i was worried and went for check up , they told methere i had BV and id never heard of it , i had thrush but not BV.

I too was sent away with antibotics and thrush cream and it cleared however since then ive had BV 6 times .It starts with me with , my urine smelling horrid and i know then ive have it.

Ive got it now ,but its a different smell :blush: sorry about TMI
so when it started inmy urine again 2weeks ago i thought omg its diff smell and looked it up , and i found the smelli was having was a pregnacy symptom.So straight away i thought omg am i preggers

WellAF gotme 5days early and now i realise its BV again , im sick of having nurses prodding downstairs doing swobs.There's one doc my gp who just gives me antibotics but she's hard to get as shes only part timer at my surgery.

Im worried BV may play part in fertiltiy !!


----------



## dreamqueen

hey dizzy :wave:
aww thankyou so much, your words are very kind and almost brought tears to my eyes! Soppy git that i am lol.
I really dont think you need to worry bout the bv. You have been getting it treated so it cant have done much damage if any at all (imo)
mines had been left for about 10yrs! So, thinking bout it now, it really could be a problem for me, but im trying not to think like that just now. Only another 22days till i can find out for definate!
It sure does sound like a strange af you are having :hugs: it normally doesnt make a difference how long it lasts in relation to ovulation so dont delay :sex: ive everything crossed for u this cycle babe!

10 or 11dpo for me and tested with a digi. Big fat NEGative. Did i really expect any different? 

Wow thats fab about ur friend how amazing. You hear about the 'not trying' resulting in bfp but for many years i did that, knowing in my heart it wouldnt happen, never testing, not even dreaming bout testing and af always came! :cry: so that theory dont work for me lol. Unforunately!


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

hiya Victoria! Id thought u had done a runner on me lol. Im cd3 now! Dam witch flew in on saturday! But good news is only 17 days to go till the hycosy! Im hoping ovulation waits till after the procedure lol. Cant wait to get answers! :yipee: so mrs....how was your weekend? Some lovely wham bam thankyous? Haha. i was a bit down that af came instead of a bfp but not exactly surprised. Its scary to think that in a couple of weeks i might just get the magical clean out im needing! I sooooo hope that its nothing major though! But at least i can stop wondering! I would deffo rather know, and you too! You had better get your hycosy booked Missy! I want us to do this together! :hugs:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

heya Victoria!
Geeze oh how dare the virgin people mess up ur broadband! Dont they know how vital the net is for crazy cyber gals like us?
Dont worry about those damn ov sticks! Its soooo easy to miss the surge! One cycle i tested at 2pm negative, 7pm positive and back to negative at 11pm so its very easy to miss the surge! I now know when im ovulating due to pains, i always ovulate the same day as the pains! 
Did u know that too much execise can prevent conception? Just a thought, as i have read that somewhere. Hope u enjoy ur workout though! Really need to stop talking about it and join the gym myself lol.
Haha yip, i think of you too my cyber buddie hehe, i really hope u book ur appointment soon! We could be real life bump buddies too :winkwink:
hope ur mood settles soon too....u need to seduce that man of yours!


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Vic 
am glad ur mood has improved babe! And i hope u get lucky this month then the money you would spend on hycosy can go towards baby stuff instead! I can let you know exactly what the procedure is like too! :shock: i am pretty nervous about the whole thing! You have to leave all your modesty at the hospital doors lol. Cringe! But obviously excited about the new hope it can bring!

How was ur gym session? When do u go on holiday? X


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

yay for internet! :happydance: 
oh my Victoria! Furry camel toe! :rofl: :haha:

you are way too funny girl!
I hope ur right about the bfp announcement! I hope we both have one real soon! And i know what u mean bout saying 12yrs out loud! It almost doesnt sound like that is even possibly real! Sometimes i say to myself 'im infertile' and it sounds so crazy and hard hitting! The words just make it seem soooo real and serious! Dont know if that makes any sense to you lol it just shakes me up at times to think like that! no one in my family knows we are ttc never mind for how long! So because no one is aware of it its like the problem doesnt exist if you knw what i mean! I just hope with all my heart it wont be this way forever!

Woo 8th august is just round thw corner and with all those workouts u will be looking mighty hot in your bikinis!
Do you get ov pains? Fertile cm? I hope ur still oving and that the herbs aint interfering! But if no bfp this time Missy then chuck them in the bin and go get ur hycosy! Your answers are just round the corner chick, and i know you will be a mum real soon :hugs:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

aww hugs Victoria :hugs:
if it wasnt for that fortune teller saying she thought i was pg me and hubby would still be in denial and it would still be buried under the carpet!
Luckily (or maybe not lucky?) there are no kids in my family so i dont have family members asking about us, its mainly people we meet that ask 'have u got any kids?' etc

how long can we hide from the truth. Your mum always told u how quick life goes by when ur young but u never believed her! Wham bam! Where did my 20s go???? 31 now. Will i be a mum or not? If not then im going to be a selfish lil brat and get everything i want from life (materialistic)

as for ewcm, i never ever noticed it before i discoved ttc boards. I read bout it nd was amazed when my body stated producing it! But ive never had lots! Only a little when i wipe! I even got to the point where i thought that was the reason for infertility lol. Not enough of the stuff....started my crazy googling and discovered peoples testimonies 'ive been ttc 10yrs no luck till concieve plus!' or 'preseed ended my ltttc heartache' needless to say ive tried them both too lol.
The ONLY conclusion i can come to and know in my heart....is that my tubes are the problem! Everything else works as it should! Hopefully after thyve had their jetwash they will too! Hehe x


----------



## dreamqueen

oh and yes hubby will be coming with me for the hycosy! My first fs appointment i went alone (we had a huge argument the night before) and because the fs is in gyno there was so many ladies with bumps and i was an emotional wreck having to sit amongst them all for 2 hours! Secretly hating them for having the only thing ive ever wanted and not looking as grateful as i thought they should! Wtf! I was turning into barren pyscho woman! Lol. Nope...this time dh will be with me. And when they look at my rounded belly and ask if im here for a scan like last time i went to enquire about hycosy i will give them the mighty evil eye and make them feel bad when they realise its the hycosy im here for! Geeze...what saddo i am!


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Victoria! Well done u on the liberation! I think thats a great idea babe! Your right! Drug addicts and alcholic pot smoking 60 a day peeps are getting up the duff even when theyre on the pill and implant ffs! Why on earth cant we? Even the virgin mary who never dtd once got her bfp! There must be hope of some sorts for us at it like rabbits herb munching crazy poas addicted cervical mucous inspectors!

I think uv hit the nail on the head chick. Stop worrying about ttc. Look forward to the hycosy (book it even) and the next chapter in your ttc story will begin and i bet u will be wondering why on earth u waited soooo long to get the test done! I have immensley high hopes for u Vic :hugs:


----------



## VictoriaE

ll


----------



## dreamqueen

aww Victoria, i cant email u! You could be a crazy ass stalking mad psycho axe murderer :rofl: haha just messing, yes of course i will! I look forward to your msgs too and it really does help to knw im not alone and i have my invisible sister to share things with tee hee. Emailing u now chicky xx


----------



## dydos

12 months am inspired by you ladies you've come a long way indeed


----------



## Tink81

Hi we have been trying 1 year 10 months, spent the last 6 months having blood tests, hsg, DH having sa, etc... Just started my first round of clomid, hoping this works


----------



## Nightnurse

hoping and praying that some of us get our BFP soon


----------



## Princess Lou

2 years, 10 months, 22 days.


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Victoria....where u got to chick? 
Hope your internet is still up n running! (hope ive not scared u off!) lol x


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello ladies. Sorry to just jump onto your thread, but I've been reading some of the post in LTTC, and I wanted to join in. This seemed like the best place to start that. :) I post mostly on the Assisted Conception boards, but I wanted to venture out. ;)

Anyway, me and my OH have been TTC for just over 5 years now. We're currently on our second IUI, which I had done on Tuesday. Fx'd this one will work for me.

Good luck to all of you ladies out there!


----------



## dreamqueen

good luck Belladonna! I hope this is your lucky cycle! 

victoria, where are you chick? Missing you and hope ur ok!


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Victoria
where are you? :cry:
im so worried about you cos you have dissapeared? Doesnt make sense. I hope wherever you are you are ok. I got my hycosy last week. Wish we could talk.


----------



## sequeena

:dust: to everyone :hugs:

We were LTTC for 2 years, I feel very blessed.

Dreamqueen is that a black GSD? I have one too :flower:


----------



## dreamqueen

hi Sequeena!
She is a black gsd x nova scotia duck tolling retriever! But she has alot of the gsd in her! Shes my baby! Congrats on ur bfp! Did u concieve naturally? :flower:


----------



## sequeena

dreamqueen said:


> hi Sequeena!
> She is a black gsd x nova scotia duck tolling retriever! But she has alot of the gsd in her! Shes my baby! Congrats on ur bfp! Did u concieve naturally? :flower:

Aww she's so cute :cloud9:
Thanks hun, yes in the end I did conceive naturally - complete shock!!


----------



## dreamqueen

also....well done on the no smoking! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

dreamqueen said:


> also....well done on the no smoking! :thumbup:

I managed to give up completely about a month before I conceived, must have been fate :)


----------



## dreamqueen

wow thats fab! It may well have helped with the bfp! You must be sooo excited! Not long to go! :cloud9:

good luck! Hope everything goes well and you post a photo of your lovely little man! :baby:


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there

Just wanted to join in if that's Ok?

We have been TTC for 5 years now (with a mc in Sept 2007 and a couple of 6 month breaks). We have had all the tests and are TTC naturally.

I'm on the over 35 ttc thread too as I recently turned 42 - but I'm not giving up hope just yet!
All the best.
Sarah x


----------



## Clarehc

Hi all

I see there are a fair few people on here who have been trying a long time :-( One of my pet hates is anyone who complains about it taking ages when it's been less than a year. Does not provoke my sympathy!

We tried for about 3 years (one m/c) before amazingly falling pg with my daughter in 2006 then this time, roughly two years now (with another m/c). I discovered I have PCOS in between so I've been more active in tackling this, without much success though. 

I know it's not been as long as many of you but really hubby and I have been TTC (including a period NTNP) for around eight years in total and it gets very wearing. 

Clare


----------



## dreamqueen

hi Sarah and claire! Welcome to the thread :flower:

i know what you mean about complaints! Ive even heard girls complain because they have been trying 3 months! If only they knew what lttc was really all about! :growlmad:

wishing you both a speedy bfp! Ive been ttc 13 yrs and just had a hycosy last week so im hoping its gave me a good chance next month!


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. So lovely to have this support on the forum. I'm 41 and have been ttc no 2 for 2.5 years with no luck. All tests and hsg are clear. Currently on 50mg clomid, round 3, but so far nothing. Hoping it will happen eventually as I'm not ready to give up either. X


----------



## dreamqueen

welcome Minno :flower:

wishing you a speedy bfp! We are all here to join you on your journey x


----------



## Minno

Thanks Dreamqueen - good to know there is somewhere to vent and be accepted! Baby dust to everyone :) xxx


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all and welcome,I hope that your stay on this thread is a short one and that you can bring us some positive BFP vibes,good luck to you all


----------

